# Grass lying down



## doanster (Apr 3, 2018)

At the end of summer i started to see brown patches thru out my lawn. I noticed it looked like the grass was laying flat.
Been cutting at 3.5 -4 inches all summer in a mixed cool season lawn. Using a good quality mower (toro timemaster)
but was mulching , had irrigation and was being regular with fertilizer and humic/ fulvic/ kelp applications.
Just finished doing a double pass with a dethatcher and i am finding long clumps of grass everywhere that were lying down flat.

going to be aerating and overseeding - but what can i do about the grass not standing up. Am i cutting it too long and not getting the lift from my mower blades to stand it up and cut it? was it the mulching that knocked it over and held it down?

Due to the weather here in northern canada - you cant get a mow in every 2-3 days to maintain the 1/3rd rule - so having to lop 1/2 to 2/3rds off in one mow was more regular than desired. - i know that probably did not help.

any help appreciated

respectfully

rick Doane


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Normally towards end of summer most of us being HOC down to 3" or 3.5" range. Helps with airflow to reduce fungus.

I think you would benefit by stepping down a little bit on each of your next few cuts. Also try side discharge and throwing some Nitrogen on the lawn to get the shoot growth going.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Mulching usually has poor suction. Discharge it instead. That allows an exit for all the air and increases the suction power. Of course, mowing more often so the cut blades aren't really long will help with not mulching.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

If you have fine fescue which it sounds like you do, cutting so high is going to end up with those results unfortunately.

Cutting shorter is your only real option. Fine fescue's fall over and become impossible to mow if they get too long.

I had this problem in spots in my back yard, and decided to just kill the entire lot off to get rid of it. Not a fan of it at all.


----------

